# Cabomba furcata?



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey guys
I got this plant from a local dealer as "Red cabomba". And I have no idea which of the Cabomba it is. Or even if its cabomba. It has three leave whorls unlike two of cabomba. I have around 3.75WPG with DIY CO2 in an MTS tank.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: Cabomba Furcata?*

_Cabomba furcata_ does indeed have three leaves per whorl and it appears to be that.


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: Cabomba Furcata?*

Thank you Allen.


----------

